# calves from sale barn what shots?



## Anderson farms (Mar 26, 2007)

I am going to be getting some bottle calves from the sale barn. Mostly angus cross but some dairy ones also. My question is is there any shots that I should give them before I put them in there pen? Do you guys give new cows anything? I am going to raise them up wean them and resell them just wondered what would be good for prevenative measures?


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

We usually give a shot of either LA-200 (oxymycin or oxytetracycline or oxy-something - can't remember the generic name), or Excede (a new Pfizer antibiotic) when we get them from the sale barn. Excede is nice because it is subcutaneous, lower dose, and lasts 7 days in the bloodstream, but it is significantly more costly than LA-200.

-Joy


----------



## cindy04 (Jun 27, 2006)

La-200


----------



## Anderson farms (Mar 26, 2007)

I have some LA-200 how much do you give? where? And how?


----------



## SHELBY (Mar 9, 2003)

LA-200 is a sub Q the dosage should be on the label,,


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Depends on what your buying?
Bottle dairy bull calves-LA 200, Polyserum, PEN G
Bottle beef calves bulls or heifers-Polyserum or Bovi-Shield Gold
Dairy bottle heifers-Bovi shield gold, Banimine or Baytril are good examples.
These are only examples there are numerous products on that market that do the same thing. The amount of $$ you spend on Vaccines and Serums usually depends on the amount of money you are spending on the individual type of animal you are buying.
If you know your area Vet you could also ping on them for free advice.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

And keep them seperated from your other animals for a couple weeks. Shipping Fever stinks.....


----------



## Anderson farms (Mar 26, 2007)

Dairy bull calves and beef bull calves. Just wanted to know what to give them before I take them off the trailer. example like 3cc of LA-200 or what? And where? I have never givin a shot before. I know sub-Q is under the skin but ther is alot of skin on a calf, Do you do it on the rump? Behind the neck? Thanks for the advice


----------



## idontno (Sep 19, 2002)

give them a shot about 6' in front of their shoulder and in middle to upper part of neck,pull a pinch of skin out and slid the needle under the skin,dont get it in ur finger,


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

I prefer a shot of either Excede or Nuflor instead of LA-200(for shipping fever and pnuemonia) and I give all of the newborn calves 3 cc. of Baytril when I put them in the trailor. Although Baytril is just an anti-inflammatory, I've found it effective against the early stages of scours. (it does'nt say anywhere on the bottle that it's good for scours though)


----------



## mplatt4 (Mar 24, 2007)

I also use Nuflor and give every calk a shot of vit. AD&E and I also use Baytril as a preventive for respitory inflimation on all off farm calfs right off and I also have noticed the calfs I gave Baytril to had less early scour problems but did not put the 2 together thanks Francis


----------



## kclementsdvm (Feb 5, 2008)

francismilker said:


> Although Baytril is just an anti-inflammatory, I've found it effective against the early stages of scours. (it does'nt say anywhere on the bottle that it's good for scours though)


Baytril is actually an antibiotic. It can be effective against scours, but it's only labelled for respiratory disease in cattle.


----------



## kclementsdvm (Feb 5, 2008)

I should probably also mention that it would be illegal for your veterinarian to use Baytril in anything but beef calf and then it must be to treat respiratory disease. So as good as it does against scours, it's illegal to use it for that. Even with those restrictions, there have been pushes to take the fluoroquinolones (including Baytril) off the market for livestock, because they're afraid that the drugs are losing their effectiveness for humans.


----------

